# Megs water magnet towel



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Bought one when I first got my car earlier this year, but have to say I'm not a fan at all. Seem to mop up the water efficiently, but it feels awfully rough! Fairly certain it will cause swirls. Now restricting it to windows and wheels only.. Any thoughts?

Tom


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Used one of these for a couple of months now with no problems, just make sure you wash it with non-bio detergent and *NO* conditioner added.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

tomchap81 said:


> Bought one when I first got my car earlier this year, but have to say I'm not a fan at all. Seem to mop up the water efficiently, but it feels awfully rough! Fairly certain it will cause swirls. Now restricting it to windows and wheels only.. Any thoughts?
> 
> Tom


I'm with you.

Bought one a couple of years ago, dont like it at all. As you say its rough and leaves its lint all over the car :?

I use a blade and a microfiber cloth for drying.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

They do tend to leave swirls, good for glass though..

Blades will cause damage too, you only need a teeny tiny dirt partical trapped, and it will leave micro scratches all over your car.

try a dewunder drying towel: really good:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibr ... od_84.html


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

qstix said:


> They do tend to leave swirls, good for glass though..
> 
> Blades will cause damage too, you only need a teeny tiny dirt partical trapped, and it will leave micro scratches all over your car.
> 
> ...


^^ ditto above. I use the Sonus Der Wunder Towel as well. Thoroughly disappointed with the Meg's Water Magnet as per the roughness, so it only gets used on the wheels.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

when drying my car
i use a water magnet type microfibre cloth and put on and pat lightly rather than drag across (wiping over)


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

to really minimise potential scratches all of these cloths should be used in a pat-dry style i'd say...... where do you draw the line with trying to avoid scratching your paint, a leaf blower :wink:


----------

